
11 hiring mistakes I made in the first year of my startup - vikas_jha
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/11-hiring-mistakes-i-made-in-first-year-of-my-startup
======
comstock
> Nothing beats great attitude. Period.

>This especially impacts the work environment. In startups, you have to
sometimes work 16 hours a day, seven days a week.

You just sound like an exploitative employer (possible also illegal in many
places).

Single digit equity, or less doesn’t compensate for this. You mention
elsewhere you pay below market rate. You can try and “sell the dream” but you
actually just exploiting your staff...

~~~
effingwewt
He also posted it himself, which makes me think he was proud of it all. All
this blog made me think was how I would never want to work for such a company,
even remotely.

